# John Tillotson



## VirginiaHuguenot (Oct 17, 2006)

John Tillotson, Archbishop of Canterbury (October 1630 -- November 22, 1694) was present on the side of the Presbyterians at the 1661 Savoy Conference but chose to conform at the imposition of the 1662 Act of Uniformity. He was irenic towards nonconformists, however, and being a confident of William & Mary after the Glorious Revolution brought about an ecclesiastical commission for the reconciliation of Dissenters. He was one of the patrons of Matthew Poole's _Synopsis_.


----------



## R. Scott Clark (Oct 17, 2006)

My colleague and friend Julius Kim

did his doctoral dissertation on Tillotson:

The Religion of Reason and the Reason for Religion: John Tillotson and the Latitudinarian Defense of Christianity, 1630-1694.

There is an essay on Tillotson in the forthcoming essay in the covenant and Justification volume.

His diss. is not yet available via UMI. Our library doesn't even have a copy yet, but I hope the library will accession a copy soon.

rsc



> _Originally posted by VirginiaHuguenot_
> John Tillotson, Archbishop of Canterbury (October 1630 -- November 22, 1694) was present on the side of the Presbyterians at the 1661 Savoy Conference but chose to conform at the imposition of the 1662 Act of Uniformity. He was irenic towards nonconformists, however, and being a confident of William & Mary after the Glorious Revolution brought about an ecclesiastical commission for the reconciliation of Dissenters. He was one of the patrons of Matthew Poole's _Synopsis_.


----------



## VirginiaHuguenot (Oct 20, 2006)

Good to know -- thanks!


----------



## VirginiaHuguenot (Oct 28, 2006)

John Tillotson contributed one of the Cripplegate Sermons: _Wherein lies that exact Righteousness, which is required between Man and Man?_


----------



## VirginiaHuguenot (Nov 21, 2006)




----------



## VirginiaHuguenot (Dec 20, 2006)

One can obtain a painting of Tillotson from David Lachman for $7000.00.


----------

